# Brand new to all of this so I have some very easy questions...



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

1. What is the adapter that goes on the bottom of the crankshaft that you attach the blade to called? is it simply the blade adapter? Do all mowers come with a simple straight shaft and have some kind of adapter that attaches to it?

2. Do you order your repair parts on-line or get them local?

3. What tools are ESSENTIAL for a beginner? (like an air compressor, etc)

Sorry for the silly questions but I've always wanted to know how to repair small engines and have the space and time now so I'm going for it. I have a feeling I'll be on here a lot.

Thanks guys/gals!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

1.) blade adapter, thats all it really is. yeah, all mowers have to have a straight crank, with an adapter for what its going to do, rider, most have pulleys connected to the crank, pushers, most have a blade adapter with the blade attached right to the crank, newer ones may have a clutch on em to cut the blade off, others may be belt driven from the engine. of course the main problem with a blade connected straight to the crank, via a adapter, if it hits something very solid. say a brick in the ground, most chances it may bend the crank.

2.) anywhere that parts are sold really. online or store or repair shop.

3.) depends on the engine for some special tools, but wrenches, pliers, adjustable wrenches, a compression checker would do to check if it needs a ring job or ring and bore job, assorted screwdrivers, some carb cleaner for carb jobs, ratchets and sockets, and for rebuilding the whole engine, torque wrench, ridge reamer, ring compressor, feeler gauge, etc, etc. not really worth it if your not going to be doing it alot. of course most of the time, its a carb problem, either they've been setting out without stabilizer, or trash got in, etc. one thing i always stress, check that oil..... and make sure its full, and if it smells of gas, don't use it before you find the problem (carb mostly) and change the oil afterwards, shavings in the oil of course, you have a problem.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks for the reply. I could get in to it heavy duty but we'll see how it goes.


----------

